# A special sweater



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

There was a discussion on another board about people thinking it's ridiculous to dress dogs & a girl posted that her weiner dog had a skin allergy and if she rubbed against certain fabrics she would get a rash  So I said I would make her dog a cotton sweater which is all she can wear. Here's the finished sweater made out of cotton yarn tell me what you think I didn't make it for any compensation just to help the poor pooch out.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I think is very pretty...that's so nice of you.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks I'm too lazy today to add too much foofoo to it


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I think that is so sweet of you, no frills are needed, in fact the owner can add some little bows later if she likes, up to her..

Your helping out a poor little baby and that is very special...


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That is really nice!!  
I wish I coud do stuff like that. :?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Ladies :wave:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I wish I had the talent to do that. It's very pretty. That is so sweet of you to make that for her dog


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

that is wonderful for you to do that and the sweater is just lovely


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I really like the sweater! You did a really good job too! How nice that the little dog will have something that won't make her itch. :wave:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

nice work!!! lovin tha colors too!!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Cotton yarn is the best way to go because it doesn't have any fur or fuzz to it so the dog will not be allergic to it. However, becareful - because cotton yarn is very not forgiving. If you make any mistakes, it'll show. But looks to me you've done an excellent job! Looks real good and I love the orange color!

Linda and Tiny :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I think it's very nice!
And it was very nice of you to make it for her!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

She recieved it yesterday & it fits good  I had to use cotton she said that's the only thing she can wear. I don't like working with cotton at all it doesn't slide well on the hook and I get sore fingers but it was worth it


----------

